# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Any ABO-ADVANCED opticians out there?

## rob.optician

I will be taking the ABO-Advanced test in a few months, any advanced-certified opticians on here? Was the test what you expected? What study material did you use - and would you recommend it to someone else?


Thank you,

:)

----------


## Diane

Contact the NAO and let them know that you want to be notified when the new Advanced Tutorial is released.  Or sign up to attend the ABO/NCLE meeting in Ohio in September and sign up for the Advanced Review course and they will keep you posted as well.

Diane

----------


## Fezz

I signed up for the Advanced Review Course in Ohio. I am looking forward to it!

----------


## Diane

> I signed up for the Advanced Review Course in Ohio. I am looking forward to it!


You'll be our star student.

Diane

----------


## Fezz

> You'll be our star student.
> 
> Diane



:drop:


Obviously I have been able to hoodwink you! This numbskull can barely type on a computer, let alone figuring out optics! I hope that I don't make a *SPECTACLE* of myself!!!




*I will be available for signing autographs after class!*

----------


## Fezz

Diane,

Seriously, I am really looking forward to the class and having the opportunity  to meet you. How is the new tutorial that comes with the class different then the old ACE Review book?

Thanks!

----------


## Diane

> Diane,
> 
> Seriously, I am really looking forward to the class and having the opportunity to meet you. How is the new tutorial that comes with the class different then the old ACE Review book?
> 
> Thanks!


It's a totally different format.  It reads like a book.  It's what we wanted the first time, but couldn't get.  It's a tutorial, and includes every component that is in the ABO Advanced job analysis.  It includes more information in an easier to understand format.  I think you will be like it and will benefit from it.  ;)

Diane

----------


## Diane

Here is a link to the ABO advanced review course as well as the ABO basic review and the basic and advanced NCLE reviews.

http://www.abo-ncle-conference.com/p...tification.asp

Of course there are over 100 hours of education that will be available at the inaugural meeting.  

Diane

----------


## Alvaro Cordova

Just took the test April 13th. I just found out today that I passed it. I used "Optical Formulas: Tutorial" 2nd Ed by Ellen Stoner as well as a study guide that I wrote while studying to pass the NJ state boards.

http://www.opticiansfriend.com/articles/equations.html

There were a lot of prism problems, so know about prism till you develop an intuition for it. Know the laws regarding business, like the family leave act, OSHA stuff, Disability act FDA drop ball tests. Optics is optics the world 'round. My personal take on the exam is I really wish it did focus on just optics. The business portions of the test seem "clunky" and out of place. You also don't have to remember all of the equations. On the back of the exam are some equations written down for you. They also provide you with a calculator, so you can't bring your own. Just take deep breaths, don't lose your cool. Good times :) . 

Hey Diane how are you? It's Al Cordova from the Vision Expo. I met up with you and Warren and walked back to the Eye Care Professional magazine booth.

Good luck to both of you, rob.optician and Fezz, but let luck take a back seat to your knowledge.
Al

ETA grammar

----------


## OPTIDONN

Al! You passed!!!! Awsome!!:cheers:

----------


## Diane

> Just took the test April 13th. I just found out today that I passed it. I used "Optical Formulas: Tutorial" 2nd Ed by Ellen Stoner as well as a study guide that I wrote while studying to pass the NJ state boards.
> 
> http://www.opticiansfriend.com/articles/equations.html
> 
> There were a lot of prism problems, so know about prism till you develop an intuition for it. Know the laws regarding business, like the family leave act, OSHA stuff, Disability act FDA drop ball tests. Optics is optics the world 'round. My personal take on the exam is I really wish it did focus on just optics. The business portions of the test seem "clunky" and out of place. You also don't have to remember all of the equations. On the back of the exam are some equations written down for you. They also provide you with a calculator, so you can't bring your own. Just take deep breaths, don't lose your cool. Good times :) . 
> 
> Hey Diane how are you? It's Al Cordova from the Vision Expo. I met up with you and Warren and walked back to the Eye Care Professional magazine booth.
> 
> Good luck to both of you, rob.optician and Fezz, but let luck take a back seat to your knowledge.
> ...


Hi Al,

It was a pleasure meeting you.  I'm doing great as I'm sure your are with your great news.  Congrats on passing.  :D

For anyone who has concerns with the exam, if they study hard, and *know* their stuff, they should do well.  The new tutorial, which should be at the printers by now, will include information on every area that needs to be addressed and then some.  It should be a great resource book.  Optical Formulas Tutorial is a great resource, and is mentioned as are other resources at the back of the new Advanced Opticians Tutorial.

Diane

----------


## Fezz

Way to go Bro!

Congrats Al!


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## ziggy

Congrats Al, fezz and I want to be just like you Donn and Harry. Fezz do you relize we are the only two of the gang with out the AC? Diane is there any word on when the new book will be ready?

----------


## Fezz

> Congrats Al, fezz and I want to be just like you Donn and Harry. Fezz do you relize we are the only two of the gang with out the AC? Diane is there any word on when the new book will be ready?


Damn you Zig!!!!!

I know I *S*U*C*K*, stop rubbing it in!!!!



Damn Math!!!

----------


## ziggy

I also hate the math,, they give you a caluculator but I'll be damned if i know what buttons to push!!:hammer:

----------


## Fezz

> I also hate the math,, they give you a caluculator but I'll be damned if i know what buttons to push!!:hammer:


Yeah..the math is kicking my buttisimo bigtime! I was working out a effective power question that was posted on the general forum and I kept fiddling around with the calculator. I knew the given answers were wrong, and was struggling trying to figuring it out. My dear daughter (BRAT), kept laughing at me and offering to help. Of course, the offers were between laughs, snorts, and giggles! She finally snatched the calculator from me (she was bent over, in tears) and shrieked-"Dad, you don't even have the calculator on the right setting!"


I hate kids........and math. 

I am going to embarrass myself at the review course!

 :cry: :cheers::shiner::cheers::D

----------


## Fezz

> http://www.opticiansfriend.com/articles/equations.html



Thanks for the hard work on this Al. This is awesome. 

Bravo!!!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## ziggy

> "Dad, you don't even have the calculator on the right setting!"


 
Oh hell you mean there are diffrent settings on the calculator? I'm doomed!!

----------


## Ginster

> Thanks for the hard work on this Al. This is awesome. 
> 
> Bravo!!!
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


 
I am thinking more seriously about Taking the ABOM exam I asume this is the same thing?? and this wil greatly help me learn these formulas, Just what I needed.

Thanks Al,

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## OPTIDONN

> I am thinking more seriously about Taking the ABOM exam I asume this is the same thing?? and this wil greatly help me learn these formulas, Just what I needed.
> 
> Thanks Al,
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


First you take the standard ABO test, next is the ABO Advanced exam. Once both are completed you then write a technical research paper for your Master's Certification.

----------


## OPTIDONN

Ziggy, Fezz. I am the worst at math but I was able to pass. Just work through some of the questions in the Optical Formula Tutorials. Just do it step by step...but SOBER! I know how you guy's work!:cheers:

----------


## Ginster

> First you take the standard ABO test, next is the ABO Advanced exam. Once both are completed you then write a technical research paper for your Master's Certification.


 
I am ABO Certified, thanks for letting me know, I did not know ther was and ABO Advanced test before the Masters. I thaught it was the ABO then the ABOM.  Still wanting to go for it...


:cheers::cheers:

----------


## HarryChiling

> I am ABO Certified, thanks for letting me know, I did not know ther was and ABO Advanced test before the Masters. I thaught it was the ABO then the ABOM. Still wanting to go for it...
> 
> 
> :cheers::cheers:


It used to be called the masters exam, but even then you still had to write a paper I think.  Now there is a seperate designation for passing it and then the masters for the paper.  Good luck to all.

----------


## Fezz

> It's a totally different format. It reads like a book. It's what we wanted the first time, but couldn't get. It's a tutorial, and includes every component that is in the ABO Advanced job analysis. It includes more information in an easier to understand format. I think you will be like it and will benefit from it. ;)
> 
> Diane


I got my book today! Very nice. Much better than the original! Easier to carry, flip thru, and better use of space. I haven't really read much, just glanced thru it.

Thanks for the hard work Diane!
:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Diane

> I got my book today! Very nice. Much better than the original! Easier to carry, flip thru, and better use of space. I haven't really read much, just glanced thru it.
> 
> Thanks for the hard work Diane!
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


Maybe I'll get one, now.

Diane

----------


## ndhawkeye

> I got my book today! Very nice. Much better than the original! Easier to carry, flip thru, and better use of space. I haven't really read much, just glanced thru it.
> 
> Thanks for the hard work Diane!
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


 
Ok I am a quiet one! I am also registered to take my test in Ohio. How do I go about getting my book? I have the optical formulas book and the ACE book. Am I missing one? 

Sonja T.
(I know how to use the calculator)

----------


## Jacqui

Sonja, we really need to get some of these things moved closer to our part of the world !! Ohio is a long ways from ND.

----------


## Fezz

Sonja,

Welcome to optiboard. I am not taking the test. I am taking the review course for the test. The book is included with the price of the review course.

----------


## ndhawkeye

Ok it was early this morn when I posted... not enough coffee in my fingers or brain! I am also taking the review in Ohio and the test on Sunday. I have not heard a word about the book. I called the ABO/NCLE and she was going to check on it. Fezz will we get our books when we get to Ohio or will they come early?


I have my ticket bought and reservation done! That counts doesnt it??
Sonja

----------


## Fezz

Sonja,

You should get your book before the class. They are starting to ship them out.

----------


## ndhawkeye

Thanks! Cant wait to be the quiet one in the review class!!

Sonja :Cool:

----------


## Fezz

> Thanks! Cant wait to be the quiet one in the review class!!
> 
> Sonja


Oh, don't worry! 

I will be the noise-est one there. Heck, I will be trying to fumble around so much with the blasted calculator just trying to figure out how to turn it on that I will be causing a near riot scene!



I sure hope Ziggy brings a deck of cards.....and a pocket full of dead presidents!!


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## rob.optician

I have the new book from NAO. Looks pretty nice, I'm glad Michael DiSanto was part of the team putting it together. His book is the only thing I used for the ABOC exam and I passed w/ flying colors.



I have not started studying it yet, I am taking the test in Indianapolis this November. September was too much of a rush for me since the book just came out.

----------


## ndhawkeye

:Confused:  _I am so sad. I guess I will wait for my BOOK. Then I will have to study like a mad woman!_ 

_The Quiet One. My Opticians laughed at me when I told them I would be the quiet one._

_Sonja_

----------


## HarryChiling

> I sure hope Ziggy brings a deck of cards.....and a pocket full of dead presidents!!
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


Then if Donn shows, that's 4 between us


Bid WhistSpadesHearts
You name 'em I not all that good ;) so take it easy on me.

----------


## ziggy

> ....and a pocket full of dead presidents!!
> 
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


I got two pockets full and I'll have yours before the end of the weekend!!:D

----------


## HarryChiling

> I got two pockets full and I'll have yours before the end of the weekend!!:D


Sweet, I won't feel so bad taking one persons money and since you live in town I don't have to worry about taking your trip money and leaving you stranded. :p

----------


## Fezz

> Then if Donn shows, that's 4 between us
> 
> 
> Bid WhistSpadesHearts
> You name 'em I not all that good ;) so take it easy on me.


4. Euchre
5. Canasta
6. Rummy
7. Blackout
8. Red Dog
9. Pinochle
10. Snip Snap Snorem

----------


## Fezz

11. Uno
12. Cribbage

----------


## OptiChick21

Hey I will see you in Cincinnati then!  I am taking the advanced review course as well and then the test on sunday... have the review book now, am quite nervous!

----------


## Fezz

Hey Optichick-

It will be great meeting you at the course. Just please do not make fun of my Dunce cap! I would also appreciate it if you pulled me aside before class and quietly showed me how to work the calculator. I gave up asking my wise-a*s daughter. She just howls with laughter and giggles away!

:D:cheers::D:cheers::D

----------


## OPTIDONN

> Then if Donn shows, that's 4 between us
> 
> 
> Bid WhistSpadesHeartsYou name 'em I not all that good ;) so take it easy on me.


I know _Go Fish_ :o

----------


## HarryChiling

> I know _Go Fish_ :o


Go fish it is then. :D




> Euchre


You must have canadian blood in you, fast tricks lose money fast.  But we can play a little Euchre, I'll start stuffing jacks up my sleeve now in preparation, call me Harry Bower. ;):p

----------


## OptiChick21

I JUST received my NAO book last week, so maybe they are still slowly shipping them out to everyone... I hope you get yours soon!

I do plan on taking the test in September even though i just got the book... I dont think it will take me 3 months to read it, but whether I understand it all or not is another story!  The way I see it, if I can't learn it in 3 months then it ain't happening! LoL

I dont really like studying 6 months in advance and by the time I take the test I've forgotten half of what I read... I hope 3 months is time enough.  There are self assesment tests in the book, so thats helpful too. 

And with two straight days of review directly before the test, I think my brain will be FULL!  :hammer:

----------


## rob.optician

OptiChick21 - good luck. I considered the idea of getting my book in June and taking the test in September for about 1 minute and decided it was not the best idea for me. 


I will be in the class though - I'm always the youngest optician at every event I go to - and I'm 25 - turning 26 during 1 of the ABO-Advanced review courses - what a way to spend my b-day right?! lol.

----------


## Fezz

> I will be in the class though - I'm always the youngest optician at every event I go to - and I'm 25 - turning 26 during 1 of the ABO-Advanced review courses - what a way to spend my b-day right?! lol.


Allow me the honor of buying you a birthday beer after class then?

----------


## rob.optician

Sounds good to me! :cheers:

----------


## OptiChick21

I am pretty young too then I guess, I am 23, but I will be 24 by the time I get there!

----------


## HarryChiling

Hey Fezz all these young bucks gonna be there, it looks liek we'll be drinking all night.................:cheers:

----------


## Fezz

> Hey Fezz all these young bucks gonna be there, it looks liek we'll be drinking all night.................:cheers:


I better start practicing!

:D:cheers::drop::cheers: :Eek:

----------


## sharonm516

Although I wont be taking the advanced course, I do plan on being at the conference and taking the basic review course.  That is, if my new employer will pay for the classes.  I should be at Ft Knox, KY and only 2-3 hours away.  
I dont play cards but I can play bartender!!!:cheers:

----------


## ndhawkeye

:D I got my book!!! get the cards ready I have a purse full of dead presidents!!!!

Sonja :Cool:

----------


## sharonm516

*dusts off blender*

:cheers:


Let the games begin!

----------


## Jacqui

> :D I got my book!!! get the cards ready I have a purse full of dead presidents!!!!
> 
> Sonja



You had better watch Fezz, Harry and Ziggy, they are TRICKY!!

----------


## rob.optician

"the" hotel for the event...Priceline.com




that's all I'll say.



 :Cool:

----------


## sharonm516

> "the" hotel for the event...Priceline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's all I'll say.


 
Get a good price, huh??

----------


## ndhawkeye

Hyatt is good if you get a military discount.

Sonja:p

----------


## sharonm516

> Hyatt is good if you get a military discount.
> 
> Sonja:p


Im military  :Cool:

----------


## rob.optician

> Get a good price, huh??



significantly lower than the ABO/NCLE special price.

----------


## sharonm516

> significantly lower than the ABO/NCLE special price.


 
Wish I knew if my new employer would pay for me to attend that or if I would have to pay out of pocket....

----------


## ndhawkeye

I booked at they Hyatt and excited about saks 5th ave, next door!!! I cant wait its going to be a good time!

Sonja:p

----------


## rob.optician

> Wish I knew if my new employer would pay for me to attend that or if I would have to pay out of pocket....



It is crunch-time.....if you don't sign up soon you'll have to pay an extra arm. If you wait another couple weeks it'll cost you an arm AND a leg extra. 

:)


You're so brave just getting your book now and taking your test in September......now you all can tell me how the test is before I take it in November. :D

----------


## sharonm516

:D


> It is crunch-time.....if you don't sign up soon you'll have to pay an extra arm. If you wait another couple weeks it'll cost you an arm AND a leg extra. 
> 
> :)
> 
> 
> You're so brave just getting your book now and taking your test in September......now you all can tell me how the test is before I take it in November. :D


not so much brave as retarded :shiner:  
I took it this past May...studied for 1 week and missed it by one point...yes definately a tard! 
Hopefully, if it will be my new employers arm and leg that they will take. :D

----------


## ndhawkeye

> :D
> 
> not so much brave as retarded :shiner: 
> I took it this past May...studied for 1 week and missed it by one point...yes definately a tard! 
> Hopefully, if it will be my new employers arm and leg that they will take. :D


What was the hardest thing on the test??? Now I am getting nervous!

Sonja

----------


## sharonm516

> What was the hardest thing on the test??? Now I am getting nervous!
> 
> Sonja


The hardest thing on the test was staying awake. :hammer:

----------

